# Wearing of Medals Questions



## ronleb (15 Jan 2013)

Hello, 

Can any point me to something that states that once announcements have been made on awards such as MMM or MSM ribbons can be worn? I've looked with no luck.


Thx


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2013)

Ribbons may be worn once the individual is informed by the CoC. CANFORGENs announce Honours and Awards. 

The actual medal may not be worn until it is presented.


----------



## chowchow1 (15 Jan 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ribbons may be worn once the individual is informed by the CoC. CANFORGENs announce Honours and Awards.
> 
> The actual medal may not be worn until it is presented.



I, and two other members from my OMLT team, were awarded the MSM and were not allowed to wear the medal, or ribbon, until it was presented by the GG. This may have been a unit thing, or just people not being sure of the actual process. I would look for some hard facts on this before wearing a ribbon for a medal that had not been yet awarded.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2013)

chowchow1 said:
			
		

> I, and two other members from my OMLT team, were awarded the MSM and were not allowed to wear the medal, or ribbon, until it was presented by the GG. This may have been a unit thing, or just people not being sure of the actual process. I would look for some hard facts on this before wearing a ribbon for a medal that had not been yet awarded.



You may be right on both counts. When I received word that I was awarded the MB, one of our senior RMS clerks dug up the regs. I could wear the ribbon but not the medal until the GG presented it to me. I will try to find the regulations.


----------



## ronleb (16 Jan 2013)

Awesome, thx everyone

RL


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Jan 2013)

Congratulations.



> I, and two other members from my OMLT team, were awarded the MSM and were not allowed to wear the medal, or ribbon, until it was presented by the GG



The MSM is a national award therefore it will be published in the Canada Gazette, hence "gazetted". Once the award is gazetted, you may use the post nominals " M.S.M. "

I do not know how recent the announcement was, but will assume that your CO got a phone call from higher sending congrats to you for the award. A RO entry will follow plus several personal letters from several layers up in your chain of command.  A letter from the Governor General Of Canada chancellery office congratulating you and asking how you want your name etc to appear on the scroll, and stating info on the Investiture Ceremony will follow.

The Canada Gazette Part 1 entry will occur concurrently/soon after you were notified.

You can wear the undress ribbon on you ribbon bar as soon as the chain of command notifies you of the award. In fact they should have got a ribbon made up and presented to you, with photo, at work. *Does not have to be a parade.* You will, along with a guest be attending an investiture where all the formal stuff will happen.

Have the unit clerk open up a Conduct Sheet for the award, or to add the award entry to previous behavior where you got caught!!

You will not be wearing the medal of course, cause the GG's still got it. Buy a miniature now if you would like.

Wearing the ribbon of an award that has been gazetted is a long standing tradition/custom/practice. Thousands of service pers in WWII, especially air crew,  wore a gazetted ribbon and unfortunately never lived to attend an investiture. Whoever is saying you can't wear it, is wrong.

Years from now your relatives can go to the GG's web site and search you name and it will pop up. Even for the Diamond Jubilee Medal!!

You are now part of Canada's history. Congratulations again!

P.S.You should search for the Canada Gazette Part 1 entry to keep as a souvenir.

Photo att is the Canada Gazette Part 1, Government House promulgation of several foreign awards incl US MSM's. (I knew a Vunak. Wonder if it is the same.)


----------



## ronleb (18 Jan 2013)

Rifleman62,

Thank you very much!

RL


----------



## chowchow1 (18 Jan 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Buy a miniature now if you would like.



For the MSM, the miniature medal itself is given out in a package after the ceremony.

Rifleman, thats a lot of info, and even though I have gone through the procedure, I didnt know half of it! It all happens so fast that one just sort of feels like they are along for the ride.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## bdcasey916 (18 Jan 2013)

Unless something has changed since I was awarded my MMV in 2011, there is no mini medal included in the package after the ceremony. All that was in my package was the fancy box for the medal, one ribbon, a lapel pin and the large citation signed by the GG.

Congrats! The ceremony is an amazing time!


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jan 2013)

foxhound031 said:
			
		

> Unless something has changed since I was awarded my MMV in 2011, there is no mini medal included in the package after the ceremony. All that was in my package was the fancy box for the medal, one ribbon, a lapel pin and the large citation signed by the GG.



Minis are on your own dime, although devices like the MiD include one for your minis as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jan 2013)

Stumbled on this while looking for something else:

CANFORGEN 003/09 CMP 002/09 081950Z JAN 09 

APPLICATION FOR SERVICE/CAMPAIGN MEDALS

Unclassified

Para 4 states:

CF MEMBERS ARE NOT AUTHORIZED TO WEAR UNDRESS RIBBONS FOR SERVICE OR CAMPAIGN MEDALS AND THE CD UNTIL THEY HAVE BEEN PRESENTED WITH THE ACTUAL MEDAL. THE WEARING OF UNDRESS RIBBON AND MINIATURE AS WELL AS THE USE OF POSTNOMINALS IS AUTHORIZED FOR ORDERS AND DECORATIONS (MSM AND ABOVE) FROM THE MOMENT THE RECIPIENT IS OFFICIALLY NOTIFIED.


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Stumbled on this while looking for something else:
> 
> CANFORGEN 003/09 CMP 002/09 081950Z JAN 09
> 
> ...



Isn't that contradictory? You are not authorized to wear ribbons until presented with the medal, but you can wear ribbons and use the postnominal after notification.

 :facepalm:


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jan 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Isn't that contradictory? You are not authorized to wear ribbons until presented with the medal, but you can wear ribbons and use the postnominal after notification.
> 
> :facepalm:



It's pretty clear to me.  For service medals, campaign medals and the CD, you must wait until the medal is presented to wear the ribbon.

For Orders and Decorations (MSM, MMM, OMM, CMM, OC...) you may wear the ribbon or miniature as soon as you are officially notified.  Generally, those will be published in the Canada Gazette (and announced by CANFORGEN shortly thereafter).


So, if you're three years overdue for your CD, you are not permitted to wear the ribbon until the medal is presented.  If you are awarded the Victoria Cross, you can wear the ribbon or miniature once it's announced, in advance of your trip to Rideau Hall.


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It's pretty clear to me.  For service medals, campaign medals and the CD, you must wait until the medal is presented to wear the ribbon.
> 
> For Orders and Decorations (MSM, MMM, OMM, CMM, OC...) you may wear the ribbon or miniature as soon as you are officially notified.  Generally, those will be published in the Canada Gazette (and announced by CANFORGEN shortly thereafter).
> 
> ...



OK. I missed the distinction. Sorry about that.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Jan 2013)

The absence of bar(s) on my CD was noted by a BGen a short time ago.  They'd never been presented, so I guess I did the right thing by not just putting them up.   _~whew~_

Mind you, telling him that since I'm not in NDHQ the deployments are the only ones that mattered to me probably wasn't the right response anyway.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The absence of bar(s) on my CD was noted by a BGen a short time ago.  They'd never been presented, so I guess I did the right thing by not just putting them up.   _~whew~_




There's also that good conduct thing... or at least not getting caught.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Jan 2013)

Oh, I admitted it taking 15 years to get the CD....and also the great ceremony with which I'd found it chucked in my mail slot.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2013)

foxhound031 said:
			
		

> Unless something has changed since I was awarded my MMV in 2011, there is no mini medal included in the package after the ceremony. All that was in my package was the fancy box for the medal, one ribbon, a lapel pin and the large citation signed by the GG.
> 
> Congrats! The ceremony is an amazing time!



Let's see the citation. 

Don't be shy. I need to see what real heroes do (as opposed to wankers that wear that label thanks to a misguided press - like that idiot Lance Armstrong) for a change, just to restore my faith in the human condition.  Please. :nod:


----------



## bdcasey916 (25 Jan 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Let's see the citation.
> 
> Don't be shy. I need to see what real heroes do (as opposed to wankers that wear that label thanks to a misguided press - like that idiot Lance Armstrong) for a change, just to restore my faith in the human condition.  Please. :nod:



Of course, I not be the smartest by times, but I am certainly not an idiot like Lance Armstrong.  Here is my citation from the GG's website, http://www.gg.ca/honour.aspx?id=90&t=10&ln=Casey

If you want, I can show you the picture, I just wasn't sure if I should post it on here

When I get home, I can also take a picture of my citation I recieved at La Citadelle during the ceremony and show that as well  

Let me know


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Jan 2013)

BZ!


----------



## NavyShooter (25 Jan 2013)

Foxhound....BZ.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jan 2013)

Foxhound well done.


----------



## Jimmy_D (25 Jan 2013)

BZ Foxhound from a hometown brother.


----------



## eurowing (25 Jan 2013)

Well done Foxhound!


----------



## medicineman (25 Jan 2013)

Good one Foxhound!!


----------



## cupper (25 Jan 2013)

Good on you!


----------



## prairefire (28 Jan 2013)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this so please move if necessary. 

I was recently at an event at my local legion where I observes several members wearing their service medals on the jackets. This was quite normal but I noted that they were also wearing assorted jump wings(white and red), dive, and 2 persons had pathfinder wings mounted with and above their medals. Is this appropriate? One gentleman was wearing his jump wings (white) and clearance diver badge at the same time above the medals.

I rarely go to legion events and only went because a good friend of mind badgered me to go. So I have no idea about what has become normal since my release in 1989.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jan 2013)

prairefire said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this is the right place to post this so please move if necessary.
> 
> I was recently at an event at my local legion where I observes several members wearing their service medals on the jackets. This was quite normal but I noted that they were also wearing assorted jump wings(white and red), dive, and 2 persons had pathfinder wings mounted with and above their medals. Is this appropriate? One gentleman was wearing his jump wings (white) and clearance diver badge at the same time above the medals.
> 
> I rarely go to legion events and only went because a good friend of mind badgered me to go. So I have no idea about what has become normal since my release in 1989.



Legion Dress Regs (oxymoron?) states that qualification or hazard badges, wings etc can be worn on the Legion blazer more or less where they would normally be worn on DEU tunics. The you can only wear Canadian rule ovviously also doesn't apply either so if you have US jump wings, French Commando badge, Brit wings etc they're "allowed" as well. I was at the national convention last year I saw some intersting collectiosn among some of members.


----------



## ronleb (29 Jan 2013)

Gents, just got this direct from DHH. 

"Once formally informed, a member of the ORMM or the recipient of a national decoration (MVDs, BDs or MSDs) may wear the undress ribbon, lapel badge and miniature and make use of the appropriate postnominals. The only element they cannot display is obviously the full-size insignia which they will receive later at a formal investiture. Ref was para 1, Section 3, Chap 2 of A-AD-200-000/AG-000 which is now out of circulation and being rewritten".


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> > One gentleman was wearing his jump wings (white) and clearance diver badge  at the same time above the medals.
> 
> 
> ....can be worn on the Legion blazer more or less where they would normally be worn on DEU tunics.


In which case, because only one badge is worn above the ribbons, the Clearance Diver badge should go on top and the Airborne wings below.

Why, you ask?  Precedence goes to the skill badge with the crown....regardless of jumpers' _obvious_ superiority.


Trust me, I've dealt with several apoplectic RSMs on this serious fashion issue.   :nod:


----------



## prairefire (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Although as a former jumper I find myself having a good laugh at your reply. :nod:


----------

